# One in a million shot!!



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

But not with a slingshot!!

My link


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

When i first started watching it i thought this need moving to the general bit ha ha, not now ha ha, thats a one off, jeff


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

haha theres a shot


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

lol u ever seen the vid were the golfer his a seagul pmsl


----------



## Aeroflot (Oct 3, 2010)

This is brilliant....lawl


----------

